

Go for the Music, Stay for the Holograms - samclemens
https://medium.com/re-form/go-for-the-music-stay-for-the-holograms-bb369594c842

======
Animats
It's not a "hologram"' it's just a projection. You have to be reasonably close
to the projection axis for this to be convincing, too.

In Japan, this has been taken further. No live performers at all. Here's a
Vocaloid concert:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhYaX01NOfA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhYaX01NOfA)

Both the image and singing in that video are entirely synthesized. Rock stars
are headed for the unemployment office.

~~~
alexleavitt
Hatsune Miku is also a projection, not a hologram. But I think it's "further"
than you think, because every single song at the concert is created by a
musician or team that releases the song online for free. The extremely popular
ones are put into the concert, as a way of saying thanks by the company who
makes the voice synthesizing software to the fans.

Miku is likely part of my dissertation; extremely outdated research page here:
[http://alexleavitt.com/vocaloid](http://alexleavitt.com/vocaloid)

------
njloof
I wish the article knew the difference between a hologram and a projection.

------
jimbobimbo
More shows with great visuals: Amon Tobin and Atom(tm) HD. If you have a
chance, go see them!

------
nether
Are there any awesome shows like this coming up in Los Angeles?

